# Spring & fall birds



## Ed Blankinship (Feb 22, 2004)

Here are my spring and fall birds. The spring bird, a young Merriams, was called in with a combination of one of my box calls and a one of my wingbone calls. The fall bird, a Merriams hen, was killed while hunting a food source.


----------

